# Is There Something About to Happen? Luxury Bunker Sales Going Through the Roof



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Is There Something About to Happen? Luxury Bunker Sales Going Through the Roof
Joshua Krause 
Ready Nutrition 
4 Comments
bomb shelter fallout shelterWhen ordinary people begin to accumulate survival gear and build bunkers in their back yards, it's a sign of the times. It's what ordinary people did throughout the Cold War, and it's what a lot of ordinary people have been doing since 9/11. But when rich people start building bunkers and stockpiling food and weapons, it's not just a sign of the times. It's a sign that something may be about to go down.

That's because the wealthy know and understand things that the rest of us often miss. If something bad were coming down the pike, they'd probably know it before we do. I'm not implying some grand conspiracy when I say that. I don't rule out that there are elites in the world who would conspire against us, but I doubt that every single millionaire in the world is in cahoots to screw us over and leave us behind when things get ugly. The wealthy of the world are not a monolith.

But what they are is smart. With the exception of trust fund babies, no one gets rich by being simpleminded. Even the folks who get rich by leaching off of corrupt governments need to be cunning and savvy. Most however are entrepreneurs, and to be a successful entrepreneur you have to be sharp, and you must have a strong sense of cultural, geopolitical, and economic trends. And if you have a strong sense of where those winds are blowing, then you probably know if our world is on the cusp of something terrible. So when the rich start ducking for cover, so should you.

Which is alarming when you hear stories like this one from Kansas City, where a man is turning an abandoned nuclear silo into luxury bunkers:

Larry Hall, project manager and owner of the Luxury Survival Condo Project, says he feels safer with the doors closed.

He says he's sold all 12 luxury condos in the former Atlas missile silo - which once housed a nuclear warhead - not far from Concordia, about two hours north of Wichita. He's working on a second silo.

A full-floor unit is 1,820 square feet and costs $3 million. A half-floor unit, at 900 square feet, costs $1.5 million.

Survival is a unifying cause. Hall said his owners come from a variety of political beliefs and include people in international business, architecture, law and medicine. He said the owners don't do interviews; efforts to reach them were unsuccessful.

The facility is 15 stories deep, contains multiple generators and air scrubbers for a wide variety of contaminants, a remote-controlled sniper post on the surface, and three armories which contain weapons and body armor. But it's luxurious too. There are fireplaces, hardwood floors, walk-in closets, televisions that stream images of the outdoors, and a climate controlled swimming pool.

However, that's not the only luxury bunker that's being built. Last year the Hollywood Reporter revealed that the rich, famous, and powerful including Bill Gates have been building bunkers all over the country. Some of these facilities are multi-million dollar endeavors.

Gary Lynch, GM at Rising S Bunkers, a Texas-based company that specializes in underground bunkers and services scores of Los Angeles residences, says that sales at the most upscale end of the market - mainly to actors, pro athletes and politicians (who require signed NDAs) - have increased 700 percent this year compared with 2015, and overall sales have risen 150 percent. "Any time there is a turbulent political landscape, we see a spike in our sales. Given this election is as turbulent as it is, we are gearing up for an even bigger spike," says marketing director Brad Roberson of sales of bunkers that start at $39,000 and can run $8.35 million or more (FYI, a 12-stall horse shelter is $98,500).

Adds Mike Peters, owner of Utah-based Ultimate Bunker, which builds high-end versions in California, Texas and Minnesota: "People are going for luxury [to] live underground because they see the future is going to be rough. Everyone I've talked to thinks we are doomed, no matter who is elected." Robert Vicino, founder of Del Mar, Calif.-based Vivos, which constructs upscale community bunkers in Indiana (he believes coastal flooding scenarios preclude bunkers being safely built west of the Rockies), says, "Bill Gates has huge shelters under every one of his homes, in Rancho Santa Fe and Washington. His head of security visited with us a couple years ago, and for these multibillionaires, a few million is nothing. It's really just the newest form of insurance."

Meanwhile, another Texas company is trying to build a survival retreat for 1,600 people that will include 400 condos, an equestrian center, a golf course, and even helipads. It's expected to cost $300 million. And this US company is building earthship bunkers that range in cost from $100,000 to $1.5 million.

All of these different companies offer different explanations for why their wealthy clients want these shelters. They've been given reasons that range from terrorism to pandemics to civil unrest. However, if you go through all of the sources that I've mentioned, you'll find that the rich seem to fear nuclear war and another world war the most.

And that should give one pause. If the rich tend to have a good sense of where the world is going, and they're so worried about nuclear war that they're building multi-million dollar shelters, then we should take note. They know that something bad is coming and they're not taking it lightly. Neither should the rest of us.

Is There Something About to Happen? Luxury Bunker Sales Going Through the Roof | Ready Nutrition


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

What could possibly happen? Trump is in charge!


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

A revolution from the establishment doing nothing he promised get done, the dems win back the senate in 2018 and the wh in 2020 all because of the McCain and Graham types in the swamp...That would be one scenario.


----------



## Sir Publius (Nov 5, 2016)

I've heard chatter about Kim Jung Un's dictatorship possibly being weaker than some think, and about the possibility of it collapsing somehow. People assume his regime is gonna be there forever...maybe not. That could be pretty dangerous if it happened. Guy seems batsh*t crazy, and he has nukes, and probably ones designed for an EMP strike. Its a crazy world. Anything could of course happen at any moment...right when people think its not gonna happen.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I have a question. Do the salesmen for bomb shelters own a bomb shelters themselves?

City boy walks into a rural hardware store, and sees twelve rows of rods, reels and bait. He asks the owner if there are lots of fish in the area. The owner winks and remarks, "No, but there are a lot of fishermen."

I sell a lot of knives, I use only a few...


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

It's the same as assuming WW111 is about to commence while witnessing a military drill


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Do you really trust the source, and his motives? Really?


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

I was at the Oaks Gunshow recently and they had ones for sale that looked better than most peoples houses. Trench vent and drop 'er in the ground.
Not cheap, but full package.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

The Tourist said:


> I have a question. Do the salesmen for bomb shelters own a bomb shelters themselves?
> 
> City boy walks into a rural hardware store, and sees twelve rows of rods, reels and bait. He asks the owner if there are lots of fish in the area. The owner winks and remarks, "No, but there are a lot of fishermen."
> 
> I sell a lot of knives, I use only a few...


build a multi million dollar bunker complex.. use the funds of other apts in the complex to fund/fill it.. then live there.. and if it is a sudden EMP.. assume the majority of the others won't make it.. Genius!!!


----------



## PAPrepper (Oct 24, 2013)

Wish I had a DEluxe shelter ha ha!


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

I've read several articles in investment magazines like Fortune ect. and the general consensus is that the super wealthy have so much money, more than they can ever spend, so they are spending it on emergency shelters "just in case"; not because they have an imminent sense is disaster. 

Supposedly many if not most of the ultra rich from the tech boom around San Francisco have been buying land in New Zealand and building survival compounds over there. The thought is that New Zealand is so isolated both physically and politically from most of the world that it would be a safe haven. These people are acquiring dual citizenship with New Zealand and installing private runways on the property.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

John Galt said:


> I've read several articles in investment magazines like Fortune ect. and the general consensus is that the super wealthy have so much money, more than they can ever spend, so they are spending it on emergency shelters "just in case"; not because they have an imminent sense is disaster.
> 
> Supposedly many if not most of the ultra rich from the tech boom around San Francisco have been buying land in New Zealand and building survival compounds over there. The thought is that New Zealand is so isolated both physically and politically from most of the world that it would be a safe haven. These people are acquiring dual citizenship with New Zealand and installing private runways on the property.


For the elite with an excess of disposable funds, it is a way of life in a show and tell world ... a status symbol.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> For the elite with an excess of disposable funds, it is a way of life in a show and tell world ... a status symbol.


But that does show an interesting change in public attitude towards prepping. It shows that the act of being prepared is slowly becoming more socially acceptable since they are willing to openly admit to preparing


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

John Galt said:


> But that does show an interesting change in public attitude towards prepping. It shows that the act of being prepared is slowly becoming more socially acceptable since they are willing to openly admit to preparing


You mean something like .... Hey, I remember when prepping wasn't cool!


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Some cool pics in the link.



> Inside the 'billionaire bunkers' where the world's super rich will ride out the apocalypse - as sales surge 300 PER CENT since Donald Trump was elected
> An increasing number of people are spending millions on 'doomsday bunkers' to survive a catastrophic event
> Sales of underground bunkers have increased in some instances by 300 per cent since Trump's election win
> Some of the biggest US-based facilities are located in: South Dakota, Texas, Kansas, and New York
> Many of the bunkers are built to house thousands of people and to potentially withstand nuclear explosions


Inside the 'billionaire bunkers' bought by the super rich | Daily Mail Online


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

RedLion said:


> Some cool pics in the link.
> Inside the 'billionaire bunkers' bought by the super rich | Daily Mail Online


Almost all of the bunkers in that article are located in Europe.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

John Galt said:


> Almost all of the bunkers in that article are located in Europe.


Sure are.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Still think we should turn a retired cruise ship into a massive bug out property for some elites. We could make it run by preppers because those boats need some deck hands.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Using Russia to deflect from the muslim rape fest going on.....



> Sweden Preparing Nuclear Bunkers and Restarting Military Conscription


Sweden Preparing Nuclear Bunkers and Restarting Military Conscription | Global Unrest


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

RedLion said:


> Using Russia to deflect from the muslim rape fest going on.....
> 
> Sweden Preparing Nuclear Bunkers and Restarting Military Conscription | Global Unrest


Funny how everyone is building up their military and rehabbing old military and civilian bunkers along with advising their populations to have 72 hours worth of supplies. One would think they may know something we don't. That's ridiculous, isn't it.


----------

